# perch eggs



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Captured 2008-4-10 00000.jpg (41.8 KB)

anybody see these kind of eggs before?

i took these pics last spring in shallow water. i'm thinking they didn't very good because of the lack of structure in my pond. since the ice is off i've added a few pine trees in about 4-6 feet of water hoping the perch use it.
any thoughts out there?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm no expert whatsoever but they look like frog eggs to me.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup. Those look like frog eggs to me too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Look like the eggs I get in my patio pond every year. Frog eggs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's link to perch eggs 
http://wfs.sdstate.edu/wfsdept/Pond Web Page/Yellow Perch Spawning Mar Apr 2007.pdf


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

They definitally look like perch eggs, most of which appear dead (the white ones) The second photo clearly shows the pillowy appearance of the egg mass, but what really throws me off is how some them are on top of the vegetation in photo one. Did the pond level drop prior to the photo? 

With that said, I'm still leaning towards perch eggs.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

HA! Shows you what I know!! :embarrassed:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's cool man, the first photo is very deceiving, I'm assuming there's an explanation... even if it means the perch were so aggessivly mating they laid eggs on top of the cattails  Their eggs and the mass surrounding them looks very much like that of amphibians.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

all i know is that i don't have a lot of structure (stumps-trees)
i do have some cinder blocks in one corner stacked up 3-4 high in a 15-20 ft area and some field tile stacked up in another corner but that is about it. 
i think the perch laid the eggs on the weeds because of the lack of anything better.
last weekend i sunk 4 small 4ft dead pine trees in various spots hoping the perch use them this year.
thanks for the responses on the eggs question. those pics were taken early last april---which is right around the corner.
as far as adding structure i'm going to make some like the "porcupine" 
PondFin had posted a pic of one he made----think i'll try making 4-5 of them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Perch start spawning when the water temps start hitting the mid 50's consistantly, that warm spell we just had was sure getting them in the mood


----------

